# Solana Rimless 34 Gallon Cube



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

I visited Cultivated Coral yesterday and they had this tank setup as a seahorse tank, it was awesome! 

The price isn't bad at under seven hundred bucks for everything... 
check it out: 





> Rimless and Braceless Aquarium! You get the full set up!
> Tank, 150watt 14K MH sleek and modern fixture and beautiful
> black stand with glass door and drawer.
> 
> ...


Cultivated Coral


----------



## The Flying Dutchman (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Solara Rimless 34 Gallon Cube*

Nice design


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

*Re: Solara Rimless 34 Gallon Cube*

Yea its really nice. 
That picture makes the glass appear smoked a bit but it's not in person, its quite clear.
And you can't see it in the picture, but the stand has a glass door and a shelf so you can place a nice silk plant or some nice decoration and really make it blend into the room as a beautiful piece of furniture.


----------



## The Flying Dutchman (Sep 26, 2007)

*Re: Solara Rimless 34 Gallon Cube*

Ah, yes, the picture is a bit dark.

Thanks


----------



## Galibore (Feb 20, 2008)

Very nice. Can't wait to see it stocked!


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

He had it stocked with seahorses, I should ask Nick to post a pic of it, he's a member here.
It was really awesome, being rimless makes it really sleek...


----------



## cultivatedcoral (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi guys. Here is a closeup of the seahorses. I will post a full tank shot shortly.

Nick


----------



## cultivatedcoral (Jul 7, 2007)

More Pics.


----------



## MediaHound (Jul 19, 2006)

Looking good Nick. You gotta get it from a little bit farther away so we can see the rim and perhaps the pendant. 
Anyway the tank is beautiful and its a great nanoreef setup. 
That red and green blasto is a beauty.


----------



## cultivatedcoral (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks Jarred. I'll get a picture with my other lens. I was using the 100mm Canon Macro for those shots.


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

looks Great, love the montipora... i know seahorses are REALLY cool but they tend to die with in the first year to year and a half, a pricy investment for something that lives a short live, but they are one of my favs.
keep it up bro! oh and are they mated?


----------



## caige (Jun 16, 2008)

I just purchased this Solana Aquariuum... I have never owned an aquariuum before. This seemed like the best option for me. I want to do a little bit of everything (coral/reef, fish etc..) I got the sunpod 24 hr HQI lighting system - which was almost as much as the tank lol

So I had it set up with live rock and sand in less than an hour. Going to watch it and learn how to test levels for a week and then go get some coral's / fish. 

i'm excited but also a little nervous cause I hear so many horror stories about salt water aquariums!


----------



## goldenmacman (Jun 12, 2008)

Caige, you should take pic sand vidoes every week and by the time your finished or near done, youll be amazed at how it has progressed, i did and it cool to look back at...


----------



## cultivatedcoral (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks guys. The seahorses will mate no problem. They are doing great. These are captive bred and a bit more hardy.

Thank you.

Nick DeBellis
Cultivated Coral
Cultivated Coral Inc.


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

very nice tank..and nice seahorses..my g/f has seahorses...those are nice

Rick


----------



## cultivatedcoral (Jul 7, 2007)

Thanks Rick.


----------



## RickM61 (Jul 18, 2008)

goldenmacman,

if you get some captive bred one they can live longer..g/f has one that is over 2 years and shes doing fine..good water quality is a must as with any tank..fresh or saltwater..good water quality and nice hiding places and you can have seahorses with you for a very long time

Rick


----------



## abell (Feb 20, 2009)

Wow super excited that I found this tank after searching everywhere through google for days. I have a few questions for you guys. 

Are you using a chiller? Any issues with the turnover rate i've read its a little to much for seahorse? Were there any other mods done to safely house the horses? 

Other than that im just excited to see one being used for horses. I have been promising my wife for a month now that I would make this happen. Great forum btw!


----------



## cultivatedcoral (Jul 7, 2007)

Hi,

It's a great seahorse tank. I removed the stock return pump. It's a 20+w no name from China and it put's out alot of heat. I replaced it with a Max-jet 900. Tank runs about 76 or so. You can lift the MH pendant to keep it off the water if need be.

Any questions, let me know.

Nick DeBellis
Cultivated Coral
Cultivated Coral Inc.



abell said:


> Wow super excited that I found this tank after searching everywhere through google for days. I have a few questions for you guys.
> 
> Are you using a chiller? Any issues with the turnover rate i've read its a little to much for seahorse? Were there any other mods done to safely house the horses?
> 
> Other than that im just excited to see one being used for horses. I have been promising my wife for a month now that I would make this happen. Great forum btw!


----------



## APoirier594 (Jan 25, 2009)

That looks really nice, its made by current usa isnt it, does it come with a filter and all of that. I love it looks awesome , you going to make it a sea-horse tank?


----------



## cultivatedcoral (Jul 7, 2007)

We have had it as a seahorse tank from day one. 

Yes, it has it's own top off, skimmer and chamber for biological and mechanical filtration behind the false back wall.



APoirier594 said:


> That looks really nice, its made by current usa isnt it, does it come with a filter and all of that. I love it looks awesome , you going to make it a sea-horse tank?


----------



## cultivatedcoral (Jul 7, 2007)

I posted a pic of the back of the Solana in the photo gallery.


----------

